# Custom Dan Craft Sig V



## icthys (Sep 10, 2007)

Built this one for a forum member. It's a 4 pc 9' 4wt rod. I just can't say enough about these blanks. They are just as good as the high $$$ rods at half the price and of course...built to how you want it.


----------



## chuckmiester (Sep 9, 2007)

that is a sweet looking rod. icthys you sure do know how to build those things. i always enjoy seeing your pics of the rods you build.


----------



## icthys (Sep 10, 2007)

thanks chuck, I enjoy building them.


----------



## RnF (Sep 25, 2007)

How long does it typically take you to put a rod together? I have always wanted to do this, but dangit, I don't need anymore hobbies... :roll: Nice looking rod btw, you do some nice work.


----------



## Fishing31 (Sep 25, 2007)

Thanks for posting the pictures. That rod looks great. I an anxcious to try it out. Thanks for such a great job. Guys, I recommend Icthys flyrods. He obviously makes a beautiful rod. I will let everyone know how it fishes.


----------



## icthys (Sep 10, 2007)

RnF said:


> How long does it typically take you to put a rod together? I have always wanted to do this, but dangit, I don't need anymore hobbies... :roll: Nice looking rod btw, you do some nice work.


If I work on a rod straight till it's done it will take around 6 hrs of total time but there is the time to let the finish cure which I like to wait at least over night.

I work on these rods in my spare time which is not much and if you ask fishing31 I won't get the rod done in a week.


----------



## RnF (Sep 25, 2007)

Oh wow, that isn't that bad. I was thinking it would take about twice as long as that. All though you probably have your process down pat so I am sure that helps.

If you would suggest a resource on building fly rods, what would you recommend?


----------



## icthys (Sep 10, 2007)

RnF said:


> OIf you would suggest a resource on building fly rods, what would you recommend?


I get all mine here http://www.jsflyfishing.com/

I just buy the JS stuff which is actually Batson Enterprises including the rod blanks. I would however buy a custom grip from cheech and a reel seat from this guy http://www.cichlidrecipe.com/winslow...at-inserts.asp can't beat both of those sources.

As for learning how here are some sources.

http://shop.mudhole.com/Rod-Building-101
http://www.flyanglersonline.com/ (click features on the left then rod building on the left).
http://www.rodbuildingforum.com/
http://www.rodbuilding.org/list.php?2
http://www.flyfisherman.com/rodbuilding/


----------



## chuckmiester (Sep 9, 2007)

i love js. they always have what i need for flytying when i cant find what im looking for in the stores, which actually happens a lot.


----------



## RnF (Sep 25, 2007)

Thanks for the links ictchys!


----------



## Fishing31 (Sep 25, 2007)

Guys, it was my rod that the pictures were posted of at the beginning of this discussion. I have it and have used it on two trips. Fantastic it is well made, extremely well made. Icthys did a great job. I was amazed at how it responded to an old mans touch. The first four casts four fish. I also took my Sage along and compared. If you closed your eyes I had a hard time telling the difference. The Sage is 5wt and the Icthys Special 4 wt. I will be using the 4wt. all the time now. I even managed a few streamers, worked great. I would recommend Icthys rod building to anyone. Beautiful workmanship. Thanks Icthys.
Anyone wants to give it a try we can wet a line and you can try it out. "Just can't catch a bigger fish than me."


----------

